# Taken the plunge in to DSLR



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Ive taken the plunge today and bought a Nikon D90, on the 0% Jessops finance.
Ive had a bridge camera for a while now and was planning on buying one next year, but couldnt resist scratching the itch when i saw it.

I warn you now, i will probably be asking loads of questions to all you keen photographers out there. :thumb:




edit...........

back at home now and just about managed to convince SWMBO that it was a good idea to spend £700 on a camera








.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one... good call...:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Practice, practice, practice. 

Play about with settings and don't just stick it auto, it's a great feeling when you've got them setting right through a bit of trial and error and you get a shot you're happy with.

Oh, and congrats on the new purchase.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats from another D90 owner  it's definatly money well spent :thumb:

As pooma has said practise and fiddle about with the settings and keep it out of auto, I've had mine for a year now and it's never been in auto since leaving the box, 
Great bit of kit
Enjoy!


----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

Tiggs said:


> 0% Jessops finance.


Oh I wish I hadn't just read this 
Might have to take a drive up town in the morning :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

How about starting (and of course finishing....) a 365 project? no better way to improve your shooting!!


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Spent about three hours with the kids today, over 300 pics :doublesho

Good job the kids were willing and not cared about me snapping away.
Tried a few in manual mode but i clearly have a lot to learn, most were done in aperture priority.

Definately need to find a course next year, so i can get a bit more creative.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Great

I would like a D90 after my Fuji bridge camera failed after 4.5 years. I've currently bought the Fuji HS20 but yet to even look at it (present to myself) But I'm thinking....

Should I put the £200 or so towards what I really want the D90...

Thing that gets me is the lens, I like a long zoom also and the cost...

What lens did you get with it and what price was it if you don't mind? I've been looking at the 18 to 135mm kit lens and then maybe a zoom in the future..


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

A210 AMG said:


> Great
> 
> What lens did you get with it and what price was it if you don't mind? I've been looking at the 18 to 135mm kit lens and then maybe a zoom in the future..


This the one i got, the first bundle 18-105 lens with the bag and memory card:
http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/75332/show.html

I also bought a 50mm 1.8d lens, which is what i took the above with.

:thumb:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm looking now...

Its a lot of pennies at the moment but I've a big birthday soon, so may treat myself next year.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on the purchase  Great camera that I'm sure you'll love! Never looked at the Jessops 0% finance before, looking at the D3s now.. I feel my bank account about to empty :lol:


----------

